# stainless steel brake line kit



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

i have a 1997 ford f250 ext cab 8ft bed power stroke diesel 4x4 auto with a now converted straight front axle from an 1985 f350 does any one know if they make a complete stainless steel brake line kit and if so where?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

marylandbigb;1004360 said:


> i have a 1997 ford f250 ext cab 8ft bed power stroke diesel 4x4 auto with a now converted straight front axle from an 1985 f350 does any one know if they make a complete stainless steel brake line kit and if so where?


Just 6months ago i re-did all the brake lines on my dads 96 f-350. I looked and never found a KIT. I even went to ford. I had to buy a straight lines and bend them. It wasn't to bad of a job just took alot of time.

BTW i didn't use stainless. Just normal brake line.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

another option instead of stainless is Nickel Copper alloy lines, it comes in a 25' roll and wont rot out, like stainless. You can also plumb an entire rear line in about 20 minutes using this line.

I got it at Napa


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Try here http://www.inlinetube.com/


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mwalsh9152;1004429 said:


> another option instead of stainless is Nickel Copper alloy lines, it comes in a 25' roll and wont rot out, like stainless. You can also plumb an entire rear line in about 20 minutes using this line.
> 
> I got it at Napa


That's all I use now. Brake, fuel, tranny lines. Much easier to work with, never touch it again.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I've had pretty good luck so far with painted brake lines, they seem to be holding up much better to the elements compared to the typical galvanized lines. Stainless would be best-not quite sure why this isn't standard as part of a plow prep on trucks-it seems like a no brainer. I have lost brake lines a half dozen times on various vehicles, luckily none resulted in accidents. I think volvo makes their lines stainless from the factory-they have always prided themselves in superior safety.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

mwalsh9152;1004429 said:


> another option instead of stainless is Nickel Copper alloy lines, it comes in a 25' roll and wont rot out, like stainless. You can also plumb an entire rear line in about 20 minutes using this line.
> 
> I got it at Napa


If you go this route, don't forget that you need to double flare the ends.

Just my .02¢


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Advance sells plastic coated lines. I always spray mine down with Fluid Film to protect them. You pretty much can't buy prebent lines. You have to do it yourself.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Use an empty spray paint can(or similar) to wrap the lines around. When I do my lines I cut the old ones out in sections so that I don't have to bend them getting them out. Then I match the new line with the old line on the garage floor and bend the new lines accordingly. Then the assembly can be slid under the truck and installed with minimal additional bending/tweaking.


----------



## 84forddiesel (Nov 11, 2007)

Lmc truck sell stainless brake line kits.


----------

